# fargo and morrehead



## catchnothing

I have only been up to e.grand forks once fishing for cats last year. notice alot of shorefishing spots. are there any or plentiful shore spot in fargo? if anybody would like to tell me some locations that would be sweet. dont need your honey holes just some community holes. Thanks


----------



## spentwings

Never fished up that way but high water down here has inundated most of my favorite bank spots.
Maybe the same in the F/M area.


----------



## triwithzinger

I've never fished in F/M but there should be pleanty of shore spots, especially if you don't mind wading through tall grass & weeds. 
The first spot would be the south dam, accessible from the Moorhead side (and maybe the Fargo side too, I don't know), then from Lindenwood Park all the way to the midtown dam you could find spots along the shore, then there is the north dam, Oak Grove park, and Hjemkomst park in Moorhead. You could probably also fish along Elm street by El Zagel golf club, and along North Broadway. There is a boat launch in Moorhead at MB Johnson park, oh and also a boat launch on the south side at 52n ave. Most of these spots are along bike trails, so either bring a bike to scout out good spots, or plan on doing a lot of walking to find some good holes


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

Fishing has been difficult this year to say the least, the water is so high, some spots are not as accessible as previous years, and there are many snags hidden by the high water, some of my favorits spots I dont dare throw anything too expensive for fear of loosing it.


----------



## catchnothing

Thanks guys....
I will be heading up there in a month so hopefull the water goes down by then. I will definetly keep those places in mine.
Again thanks..


----------



## Vernon.Miller

Has anyone been out recently? I havent gotten out for 2-3 weeks (job keeps getting in the way  )


----------



## spentwings

A friend has been getting some nice eaters and even a 6+ lber a few evenings ago.
Water extremely high here,,,it's difficult.


----------



## seabass

I'm new to fishing cats but we've been catching a lot south of Fargo (and north of Oxbow area) the last few weeks. First fish I caught this year was a 16 lb cat, but the size has dropped considerably since then. Good times!


----------

